# most embarrassing/funny horse stories



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok well the other day I was getting my 3 year old filly's feet trimmed. She was being a typical baby throwing a fit, trying to jump on the ferrier, rearing, and jerking around. Mind you she is normally a perfect angel. She just hasn't had much expierence with her feet. So anyway the ferrier decided to put a lead roap in her mouth to get her to stay still (it worked-ish). When she was all finished the took the rope out and i noticed her two front teeth were missing and she was bleeding!!!!! 

I started crying and freaking out and thinking she would be toothless forever!! And ofcourse if she's toothless she's gonna starve! Until my husbannd informed me that horses loose their baby teeth!!! I was soooooo embarrassed I seriously had no clue!

Anyone have any similar situations or something funny to share?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

It was my first time taking lessons. I was tacking up the horse (having no clue what I was doing) The minuet i put my foot in the stirup, the saddle slipped onto the belly of the horse and i fell on my butt!!!! Thankfully, the horse didnt freak out(he was 25 years old)


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i got a new donkey! me and my freind dicided to hop on him. my friend was riding him in the pastuer and i was following with the quad. there were horses in the pasture we were in. all of sudden CD my freinds reining horse 15.2 hh and FULL of energy started after my frind and the donkey trying to bite at him and kicking. my friend was scared half to death trying to wave her arms to chase cd away while the donkey as running his little heart out trying to get away from this giant (to him) new horse! it was the funnyest thing i have ever seen in my life that poor donkey was so scared running as fast as e could and my friend screamim and cd thinking she is all funny playing with this donkey. i wish i had a camera


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

My friend Coconut went to go catch some cows that were heading toward the interstate. He was in a hurry and couldn't catch his rope horse, so he grabbed his **** huntin mule and loaded him in the bed of the truck. Tied him off to the toolbox and headed out. The mule knows how to ride in that truck, he leans into the curves and everything. He got to town and needed to air up a back tire. So he stopped at a station and ran the air hose up over the bed sides and started pumpin the tire up. The hose had a little leak in it and it tickled the mule's belly. So he decided kicking it would solve the problem. He kicked the tailgate off the truck trying to kill that hose. Then when the hose became wrapped around his legs, he jumped out of the truck! Now keep in mind he's still tied to the toolbox that sits behind the cab. Well it came out when he tore out across the parking lot. The mule banged the toolbox off the gas pumps and the soda machines as he scrambled out of sight. Snap-On tolls were flying in all directions. Everyone in town looked at him like they'd never seen anything like that before.


----------



## buglet2001 (Nov 18, 2013)

I took my little cousin ( she was 8) with me a couple of years ago to the stables and I left her with one of my friends (from riding school's) mum and when I came back I couldent find my cousin, my friend or my friends mum so I started panicking and running round and everyone was giving me really weird looks that sort of said that girl is crazy anyway I got back to my friends mum but no cousin and when I asked her where my cousin was she said that she ran off and that she couldn't find her anywhere so I started to get scared so I went back to where I had started to find that she had mounted some random persons pony


----------

